# are sleeping problems caused by Hashimotos?



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out if the problems I have sleeping are being caused by my Hashimoto's or something else. I will wake up shortly after going to sleep and I feel so much anxiety in my chest I have to sit up. I feel kind of "tormented". I have to prop pillows up and I just cannot relax. This might go on for a couple hours. Once I finally get thru this "attack", I can go back to sleep. I sleep good in the morning hours, but I never sleep good before 3 or 4AM. My doctor checked everything else out and I dont seem to have any problems other than thyroid but this is so bizarre I can't explain it. Oh also, my throat is EXTREMELY dry at night. I sometimes have to drink a half-gallon of water in a night; Its not really thirst, its just that my throat is so dry its hard to swallow. Are other Hashi patients experiencing anything like this?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

When I was first diagnosed I had the "attacks" for a long time. Always at night. They would last any where from 30 minutes to a couple of hours. I hardly have them anymore. If I do, I get up, get a cold wash cloth (I put it on my throat and it helps for some reason) pop an Ativan and go back to bed. Now the attacks last about 20 minutes, but I rarely have them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the problems I have sleeping are being caused by my Hashimoto's or something else. I will wake up shortly after going to sleep and I feel so much anxiety in my chest I have to sit up. I feel kind of "tormented". I have to prop pillows up and I just cannot relax. This might go on for a couple hours. Once I finally get thru this "attack", I can go back to sleep. I sleep good in the morning hours, but I never sleep good before 3 or 4AM. My doctor checked everything else out and I dont seem to have any problems other than thyroid but this is so bizarre I can't explain it. Oh also, my throat is EXTREMELY dry at night. I sometimes have to drink a half-gallon of water in a night; Its not really thirst, its just that my throat is so dry its hard to swallow. Are other Hashi patients experiencing anything like this?


Thyroxine is nocturnal and peaks in most folks around 2 AM. Do you think you may be having Hashimoto's Thyrotoxicosis?

Have you read our Administrator's story?
Read Nasdaqphil's Special Report on Hashitoxicosis here........ http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis

Also, you may have Sjogren's Syndrome as well.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Not me. I sleep like the dead. Drop a bomb on the bed and I wouldn't hear it or react. Even when I had thyrotoxicosis I slept through the night. But in reality I wore myself out so much during the day that sleep was very welcome.

But we're all different.

Sometimes we can get into some "bad cycles" for a bit. Then again, it could be something else.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Not me. I sleep like the dead. Drop a bomb on the bed and I wouldn't hear it or react. Even when I had thyrotoxicosis I slept through the night. But in reality I wore myself out so much during the day that sleep was very welcome.
> 
> But we're all different.
> 
> Sometimes we can get into some "bad cycles" for a bit. Then again, it could be something else.


HA! HA! Too funny! :tongue0013:
I sleep hard now too. Even my dogs sneaking on the bed don't wake me anymore.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband has Hashi's and he had difficulty sleeping when untreated or under-medicated. He did not nap during the day, either. He's sleeping much better now.

Renee


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My episodes happen in the wee hours of the morning, too, usually around 1-2am. I had a mild one last night but hadn't had one before that for almost two weeks. Usually, I sleep like the dead and wake up when the alarm goes off.

Could you possibly have some mild acid reflux that's drying out your throat or making you cough? Have you ever tried sleeping with your head and shoulders raised up a bit?


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I just addressed this issue with my new endo on Friday. I fall asleep fast-i mean really fast it hits hard and fast .( I am not exaggerating when I say seconds after settling- my poor hubby tries to talk and I am gone)...then I wake up shaky feeling- like when your sick and have a fever. I am unstable and I feel like my body is trembling. I will wake up some nights six or seven times. I always pee also because #1 I have to go #2 if by chance I can sleep I do not want to wake up because I have to pee....... she told me that she believes its anxiety- I do take anti-anxiety meds. It feels like a physical problem though...... glad to see your post I have begun to except that maybe my head is whats all screwed up! Lol


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Totally. I never had any sleep problems until my thyroid went off. the. hook. starting last May. Sleep's been a battle ever since. I'm a big believer in 2 melatonin on nights when I feel mostly okay and ambien on nights when my heart's racing. My docs and I have been investigating and never found anything other than thyroid to attribute this to...The above poster who mentioned her husband had the most trouble in times of flux. I get the really dry throat too. I think it's mostly a chemical reaction in the body but a lot of deep breaths sometimes get me back to sleep. Try anything you can to support yourself-- lots of relaxation and naps and walks when possible.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pregnancy caused my sleepless nights and my thyroid disease.


----------

